# Listen to your heart



## リンリン

I am in need to have_ "Listen to your heart..."_ Translated into Japanese. I've been learning for about 6 years, but this is really important and I need no mistakes what so ever because it is planned to be a tattoo.


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

I would say 自分の心に耳を澄まして聞くこと.  Are there any other ideas out there?


----------



## リンリン

jp_fr_linguaphile said:


> I would say 自分の心に耳を澄まして聞くこと. Are there any other ideas out there?


Thank you for your opinion!


----------



## Juli07

jp_fr_linguaphile said:


> I would say 自分の心に耳を澄まして聞くこと. Are there any other ideas out there?


 
Other suggestions:
自分の心の声を聞く
自分の心に聞く

If you use "耳を澄ます" , you can ommit "聞く", that is, "自分の心の声に耳を澄ます" is enough, because "耳を澄ます" includes already the meaning of "聞く".


----------



## Flaminius

I further simplify to suggest 心に耳を澄ます.


----------



## リンリン

Thank you both 心に耳を澄ます would be nice I believe...


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

I like 心に耳を澄ます also.  Is the dictionary form of 澄ます  fine, or does it need something?  I guess 澄ますこと sounds too much like a rule or a command.


----------



## Juli07

jp_fr_linguaphile said:


> I like 心に耳を澄ます also. Is the dictionary form of 澄ます fine, or does it need something? I guess 澄ますこと sounds too much like a rule or a command.


 
澄ます means clarify or purify. If you want to say “listen to”, you need to use 耳を澄ます. 
I believe, 耳を澄ます means (concentrate to) listen to only the sound or voice, that you really want to listen.

澄ますこと is here a nominal form, that is , to clarify, purification, etc.


----------



## virus-2k

Hi.
Can someone please write the translation for that in "normal font" (didn't know the name for that) too?

I want to write this in a letter.. 

Also nice to know: "Trust in your heart" in Japanese.


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

virus-2k said:


> Hi.
> Can someone please write the translation for that in "normal font" (didn't know the name for that) too?


What do you mean by normal font?

Do you mean all in hiragana or all in romaji?
こころにみみをすます　kokoro ni mimi wo sumasu

Or do you mean this: 心に耳を澄ます




> Also nice to know: "Trust in your heart" in Japanese.


[/QUOTE]
I would say: 自分の心を信じる 　　　jibun no kokoro wo shinjiru 
じぶんのこころをしんじる

Corrections/suggesions for improvement by natives welcome.


----------



## Texas Pete

To get all of that kanji written on your body, you must have very big arms. Assuming that is where it is going to get wrote?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

リンリン said:


> I am in need to have_ "Listen to your heart..."_ Translated into Japanese. I've been learning for about 6 years, but this is really important and I need no mistakes what so ever because it is planned to be a tattoo.


 
自分の胸に手をあてて　考えてみなさい。

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hiro Sasaki said:


> 自分の胸に手をあてて　考えてみなさい。
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
If you want to translate literally "Liston to ... "


自分の胸に聞いて見なさい。


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

jp_fr_linguaphile said:


> What do you mean by normal font?
> 
> Do you mean all in hiragana or all in romaji?
> こころにみみをすます　kokoro ni mimi wo sumasu
> 
> Or do you mean this: 心に耳を澄ます This sounds awkward to
> me. 　心の耳を澄ます　is correct gramatically but
> it sounds strange.
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


I would say: 自分の心を信じる 　　　jibun no kokoro wo shinjiru 
じぶんのこころをしんじる

Corrections/suggesions for improvement by natives welcome.[/quote]


----------

